# Has anyone else experienced blisters?



## Guest (Jun 30, 2000)

I'm curious to know if anyone else has experienced blisters (absess). I get them inside my eyelids, 3 or 4 times a year. The doctor lanced the first one, but I have been taking care of it myself since that frist time, I also get them on my hands, palms and fingers.I know from my work with the chemical industry that long term exposure to toxic chemicals can present in the form of blisters & sores, and I assumed that was the cause, but I am now wondering if there is a connection to the fibro. Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks....Lori Ann


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Lori Ann:I think anything is possible with the fibro. I have never had blisters on my eyelids, hands, palms or fingers. What I do get is sores in my mouth (especially on my gums). They seem to come and go. I was using a bacterial rinse and it helped a bit, but eventually it came back again. Hopefully someone can give you more insight into this.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2000)

Wow! Now that give me something to think about. I never had blisters in my mouth but my daughter gets them so bad she has to go on a liquid diet for 2 weeks. It has been happening to her off and on for 4 or 5 years. I sometimes think she has fibro but the doctor won't even consider it. She was in a car accident 5 years ago, it wasn't a serious accident but she never seemed to recover. I wish I had access to a specialist. Do you know if there are any FM specialists in Canada or where I could look for one?Lori Ann


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2000)

I thought I could say you name it and I have had it - but I don't believe I've ever had blisters in my eyes - everywhere else though - don't know if it is related or not but have had this particular problem since early childhood (7,8 or 9). sjc


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Lori Ann:The doctor that diagnosed me with fm was in Toronto, Ont. His name is Dr. Reynolds, he is a rheumatologist and he works out of the Toronto Western Hospital. My new rheumy is Dr. Khostanteen and she works out of Chedoke Hospital in Hamilton, Ont. You might have to travel to the bigger city to see a specialist (from my experience that is where they are). Your family doc should be able to refer you to one that is how I got connected to one. Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2000)

Thanks for the info Weener.Anyone else experience blisters?Lori Ann


----------

